# Easiest Latte Art to try



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have never managed to pour latte art - and I've been trying for months! What is the easiest latte art you guys have found gets you consistent results?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm pretty poor at it. But the easiest to do is a heart, followed by a Rosetta.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Heart definitely.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd put a tulip as being easier than a rosetta as well, particularly if the milk is slightly thicker than you were intending!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rosettas are way harder than tulips (for my limited skills)


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe I need to try tulips rather than rosettes then!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I always thought rosettas were easier than tulips? I still can't do a decent tulip on demand!


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I gradually moved from a white circle, to a heart and now to a Rosetta, maybe not a very good one, but I'm still practising!

I think once you can consistently get good hearts, you just need to introduce a "wiggle" action as you need to move your jug from side to side as you pour.

Not that I'm an expert, just trying to explain what worked for me.

A good crema is important when pouring latte art though.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lfh1xf

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I too can do the white circle! On a good day it can look like a pretty good apple, I think sometimes my milk is to thick after steaming, seems to lay on top of the crema rather than penetrating it!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

If I try to do a heart, I end up with a rosetta ... I'd say try both, they're considered the "basics" of latte art.

I've plucked up the courage to start on dragons.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> If I try to do a heart, I end up with a rosetta ... I'd say try both, they're considered the "basics" of latte art.
> 
> I've plucked up the courage to start on dragons.


After the initial slight backwards pull with the pitcher, push it forward again, back into the beginning of the rosetta you just made. Then let it flow. That seems to be one way to turn a rosetta into a heart.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll probably try the circle method.. then move on. The only difficulty is that I only get one chance a day to make this drink, rarely does anyone else ask me to make them a latte... So far... in 5-6 months of gaggia classic'ness I've only managed to pour latte art ONCE... after 100s of tries

I can't waste milk and I don't have much time in my day to make more than one latte, oh the dilemma LOL


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

There's a video on YouTube showing how you can practice with water and a drop of washing up liquid.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2w0tdp

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Here: 




---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0rbq4x

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> After the initial slight backwards pull with the pitcher, push it forward again, back into the beginning of the rosetta you just made. Then let it flow. That seems to be one way to turn a rosetta into a heart.


Will give that a go tonight, thanks


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Johnnie.. i'll have to give that a try!!!


----------



## kwokwing05 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually find the heart harder than the rossetta. When I first started I thought the heart would be easier as its a pour straight down the middle, but it's quite tricky. i can pour the rossetta quite easily now as I do it all the time at work


----------

